

Feeling grumpy 'is good for you' - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8339647.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is to accompany these:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=919609>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=919606>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=919698>

All journalist fluff based around a single report, the original being hard to
find and read.

